# Sunglow Leo...



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Just a quickie...What exactly is a Sunglow leopard gecko?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

A hypo or super hypo albino, its the same as a hybino.
Suglows and Hybinos can have the polygenetic traits tangerine and carrot tails bred into them aswell.


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Cool. What would I get if I bred a sunglow / hybino to an albino, a patternless and a SHTCT?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

what strain of albino in the sunglow and what strain of albino?

sunglow x patternless = hypo het patternless and albino (i think, never heard of a hypo patternless though so i dont know...)

sunglow x SHTCT = super hypo tangerine het albino.

the sunglow x albino would depend on 1) the strain of albino of the sunglow, the strain of albino of the albino, and if the sunglow was a super hypo or hypo...

suppose both are tremper and it is a hypo sunglow.

sunglow x albino = 50% hybino and 50% albino.


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks. Not sure about the strain of the albino, any way of finding out / guessing? And I've not got a sunglow yet, I'm choosing between a sunglow and a tangerine albino.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

post a pic of its eye. the only difference between a sunglow and tangerine albino is the spotting, if its a hypo tangerine albino then it wont have many spots or if its a super hypo tangerine albino it will have no spots, if your lucky you will get a 

super hypo tangering carrot tail baldy albino, this is a pure orange leo, with no markings, and a lovely orange tail, if yourlucky most of the tail will be ornage, if not then it will be white and orange.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> A hypo or super hypo albino, its the same as a hybino.
> Suglows and Hybinos can have the polygenetic traits tangerine and carrot tails bred into them aswell.


 
a hybino is a *hy*po al*bino *and a sunglow is a super hypo albino
you determin if the animal is hypo by counting the body spots, 11 or less body spots is a hypo, no body spots is a super hypo. sunglows should also have no head spotting idealy (baldie) and should be very yellow/orange, as sam already said, they can have various polygenic traits such as carrot tails, carrot heads and also redder than usual eyes, they can also display faint body banding as seen in florida strain hypo's
assuming your albino is tremper you'll get hypo albino's from sunglow x albino
sunglow x murphy patternless gets you hypo's het albino and patternless
sunglow x SHTCT makes SHCT with vairying ammounts of tang, het albino


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

so i was right! woo! lol! so hypo het paternless, breed brother and sister, do you get hypo patternless? :? :? or do you just get patternless?


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Cool thanks:no1: Will try and get a pic of her eye. Whats the difference between the eyes of the 2 albino strains?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

luke123 said:


> so i was right! woo! lol! so hypo het paternless, breed brother and sister, do you get hypo patternless? :? :? or do you just get patternless?


that's a very good question, not sure on the answer either, maybe you'd get hypo's, super hypo's and patternlesses, i can't imagin how the patternless gene would mesh with the hypo gene


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

repteen said:


> Cool thanks:no1: Will try and get a pic of her eye. Whats the difference between the eyes of the 2 albino strains?


 to be honest i dont know how to explain!

ps theres 3 strains


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

boywonder said:


> that's a very good question, not sure on the answer either, maybe you'd get hypo's, super hypo's and patternlesses, i can't imagin how the patternless gene would mesh with the hypo gene


 me neither, hypo paternless is impossible, how can you reduce the spotting on something with no spots...:lol2:


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Theres 3 strains! I'm hopeless lol. What are they? Tremper, Bell and .....?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

tremper bell and rainwater


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

luke123 said:


> me neither, hypo paternless is impossible, how can you reduce the spotting on something with no spots...:lol2:


maybe the hatchling patty's would express reduced markings?

the three strains of albino are distinguished by their eye colour, body shape and degree of dark pigments expressed, there are however, exceptions to the rules and when you start adding other morphs into the mix the only way to know 100% is a test breed, however, standard albino's are fairly straightforward in general
Rainwater (las vegas) have silvery pink eyes and the least ammount of dark pigment
Tremper (texas) have greish pink eyes and have slightly orange look to their skin, 
Bell (florida) have pink to red eyes and show purple to burgandy markings

i don't own any rainwaters but here is a tremper and a bell
tremper









bell


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

One eye -


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Interesting. The markings on her body are fairly dark if thats any help?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

tremper


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Cool :2thumb: Thanks! How could I ensure that my male is tremper too?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

luke123 said:


> me neither, hypo paternless is impossible, how can you reduce the spotting on something with no spots...:lol2:


Not impossible, just invisible.

I have a hypo patternless male - he's produced hypo offspring.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

ahhh i see 

repteen, your leos eyes look normal...


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

luke123 said:


> tremper bell and rainwater


 
What about normal albino:whistling2:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> What about normal albino:whistling2:


 thats tremper  :whistling2:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

luke123 said:


> thats tremper  :whistling2:


 
Huh, i thought they were different, so my (normal)albino male is a tremper albino then, i'll see if i can find a pic


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

Lovely leos you got there . lovein the eyes lol


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Huh, i thought they were different, so my (normal)albino male is a tremper albino then, i'll see if i can find a pic


 
Here,


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

yep thats a tremper

edit - does it have any spots now?


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i agrree thats a tremper


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

luke123 said:


> yep thats a tremper
> 
> edit - does it have any spots now?


 
Nope, he just looks slightly lighter:whistling2:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

its a sunglow then. haha youve got a tremper albino sunglow. a sunglow is a super hypo tangerine carrot tail (possibly baldy) albino, thats what youve got


----------



## Emma Gecko (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a fantastic threat thanks for all the info just getting my head around the different morphs and genetics.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

luke123 said:


> its a sunglow then. haha youve got a tremper albino sunglow. a sunglow is a super hypo tangerine carrot tail (possibly baldy) albino, thats what youve got


 
He doesnt look tangerine to me, i'll get a more recent pic of him sometime(today hopefully)


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

it doesnt have to be tangerine, thats just the TUG ones mainly, im pretty sure its a sunglow, if its a super hypo albino its a sunglow


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

luke123 said:


> it doesnt have to be tangerine, thats just the TUG ones mainly, im pretty sure its a sunglow, if its a super hypo albino its a sunglow


 
Ok 

Whats a TUG:blush:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

its a breeders place in america The Urban Gecko


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, i know them, Sams doing an order with them:whistling2:


----------

